# cwm nandroid backing up sdcard issue



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

Title says it all. I reboot to recovery do a nandroid backup and I seen it baking up my emu Roms then it ran out of space and errored out. Anything I can do?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

delete stuff?

which cwm version are you using?


----------



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

I was using the 5.8.x.x version that was originally linked to in the guide stickied in this forum.

I just checked it and the link has been updated to 6.0.0.8 so I reflashed and tried again - Worked like charm this time!

CWM is not suppose to touch /data/media when it does a backup other than placing the back up there. My version was actually trying to include my "storage" in the nandroid backup. There is no way there would have been room for that with all my user data packed in. It was obviously a bug in that version of CWM.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

The latest CWMR also makes smaller nandroid backups


----------

